# ballistic test results



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are a bunch of pics from my last outing. I decided to test all my defensive ammo. I have some videos, but can't seem to get them to work with my computer. I fired them into random water jugs I have been saving over the past few months. I did not record the penetration depth because the of the various jug sizes/wall thickness and the jugs moved around so much when they were shot, it was hard to tell exactly. 
Heres the .380 ACP Remington Golden Saber 102 gr. out of my Walther PPK/S


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Here's the 9mm Winchester Supreme SXT 147gr. out of my Kahr PM9








Here are the Golden saber and the SXT compared




Here are some shots of a Cor-Bon 60 gr out of my P32 This is the second round I shot, I could only find the jacket of the first. I am a little disappointed that the jacket and lead separated. Still, impressive out of a little 2.75" barrel


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Here are some bulk Remington UMC 88gr. JHP that didn't expand at all compared the the Golden Saber. More on these later.




Here are a few pics of all the rounds I tested. On the far right is a 9mm Federal EFMJ 105gr. out of my Kahr PM9 from a few weeks ago.




Next are some pics of a little project I started. Remember the 88gr Remingtons that didn't open? I got handy with my Dremel and here are the results. I made 4 of them and plan to test them the next time I go out. I weighed them and they are only 1 gr less than the unaltered rounds. These are a great buy and are my practice ammo, I would like to carry them if they opened. They are only a 1/4 the price of the Golden Sabers.






And the box of UMC ammo so you know what I modified


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

And now for the cool one. I brought along my Marlin 444 and shot it for the first time. I was using Hornady LeverEvolution 265gr JHP The spray of water was like Old Faithful and take a look at what it did to a lock.








Thats all for now, I hope to test the Modified ones soon and I will post pictures. I didn't list any expansion sizes, later after I break out my Calipers I will. I had a blast and was quite impressed with all the results.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, I got off my lazy arse and got the calipers out. here are the results:
.380acp 102gr. Remington GS, Walther PPK/S: .558" 102gr recovered weight
9mm 147gr Winchester SXT, Kahr PM9: .553" 146.5gr recovered weight
9mm 105gr Federal EFMJ, Kahr PM9: .565" 103.5gr recovered weight
.32acp 60gr Cor-Bon JHP, KelTec P32: .597" shed its jacket recovered weight without jacket was 48gr, slug was relatively flat as can be seen in above pictures.
.444Marlin 265gr Hornady leverevolution FTX, Marlin 444, .612 jacket was shed and recovered weight w/o jacket was 122gr
Hope you guys enjoy


----------

